# Anyone seen this bubble car?



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

This is not the LGB bubble car with the clown on top.






I've google pretty carefully (I think) but haven't been able to find out much about it. I love the combination of bubbles and animation...


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree looks neat. I wonder how it would work moving with air going by.


----------



## saintyohann (Jan 2, 2008)

The elephants are just sitting on the car, not part of it.

A quick search came up with this:

1995 Kurt Adler "Edgar The Christmas Bubble Elephant," note they run off an AC power adapter (look in the background of the video) so they're not running off track power. Found some on ebay too:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-199...190?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6db39e56


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Boo Boo Likes Bubble cars. 


Boo Boo


----------

